# Promethazine



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey there,

I was prescribed a med called "Promethazine". It's an oldschool med for treating anxiety. It is used 
for counteract the symptoms of a benzo withdrawl here in Europe. Although it is an antipsychotic, it has no antipsychotic effect.
It's just sedating. Maybe it could help someone, who is scared of taking a benzo.It is not addictive. Maybe it could give some relief.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Promethazine

take care


----------

